# Colson Flyer Found Under Model A.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 21, 2016)

Picked up this Colson Flyer this weekend from a friend. As the story goes this bike was found tied under the frame of a Model A. Maybe to keep it out of the weather? Keep it from getting stolen? Who knows...

Either way the bike has a coat of rust but it is solid. 

'33-'34 I'm guessing 

Planning to get this bike back on the road. I'll give it a complete refurbish.
























All parts are soaking in Oxalic Acid at the moment. I think some paint will come back. 





Thanks,
Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great project!!!
Keep us posted  with its progress.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2016)

Look what appeared overnight. The OA bath is slowly working.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertc (Mar 22, 2016)

At this rate she should be ridiable by the weekend. Looking good.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2016)

robertc said:


> At this rate she should be ridiable by the weekend. Looking good.



Thanks for the comment! Felt like I was talking to myself.

I need to figure out the wheel situation, so that will keep me from moving forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 23, 2016)

Awesome find the acid trick is awesome I'll have to remember that! 


 here is a pic of almost the same bike head badges are different. Colson made such nice riding bicycles. This pic was taken on the Hiawatha trail it's a 15 mile down hill bike trail on a gravel road. No problems at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 23, 2016)

Vision.





I think after I get the velocity blunt rims and Kenda urban tires laced on these old hubs, I'll really see it come alive.

I'm not going to lie. I've got this bike 100% mechanically dialed in. Hubs, cranks, and headset are like butter. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2016)

I believe this bike would have had the Colson specific front hub.  Just sayin'


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 23, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I believe this bike would have had the Colson specific front hub.  Just sayin'




I got it without a font wheel and I'm lacing the rear morrow I have in modern rims and tires so I'm not to worried the hub. Just using what I got for this. A rat rod a guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 23, 2016)

Man, you work quick!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Looking good speedy! ~~~~~


----------



## XBPete (Oct 2, 2016)

Did ya ever finish this great ride up?

Great story and save.... have a '35 on the project list, great post!

Pete


----------

